# Kundalini awareness and Depersonalization



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

*Depersonalization is a side effect of Kundalini expereinces. Many may not even be aware that they are expereincing kundalini *: kundalini is defined as..Kundalini (kuṇḍalinī, Sanskrit: कुण्डलिनी) literally means coiled. In Indian yoga, a "corporeal energy"[1] - an unconscious, instinctive or libidinal force or Shakti, lies coiled at the base of the spine.[2][3][4] It is envisioned either as a goddess or else as a sleeping serpent hence a number of English renderings of the term such as 'serpent power'. The Kundalini resides in the sacrum bone in three and a half coils and has been described as a residual power of pure desire.[5]

The Yogatattva Upanishad mentions four kinds of yoga, of which laya-yoga involves Kundalini.[6]

Sri Ramana Maharshi maintained that the Kundalini energy is nothing but the natural energy of the Self, where Self is the universal consciousness (Paramatma) present in every being, and that the individual mind of thoughts cloaks this natural energy from unadulterated expression. Advaita teaches that Self-realization, enlightenment, God-consciousness, nirvana and Kundalini awakening are all the same thing, and self-inquiry meditation is considered a very natural and simple means of reaching this goal.[7]

Yoga and Tantra propose that this energy can be "awakened" by Guru, but body and spirit must be prepared by yogic austerities such as pranayama, or breath control, physical exercises, visualization, and chanting.
(WIKEPEDIA)

*and Kundalini syndrome includes states of DP, anxiety, etc *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kundalini_Syndrome
Researchers affiliated with the fields of transpersonal psychology and near-death studies (see references below) have suggested some common criteria that describe kundalini problems, of which the most prominent feature is a feeling of energy or heat rushing up the spine[17][18].

Other sensory, motor and physiological symptoms may include: the feeling of cranial pressures[19], the perception of inner sounds[17], experiences of inner lights[17][20], vibrating or tickling sensations in the lower back[17], vibrations and itching under the skin[20], cool or flushed skin[21], tachycardia (rapid heart rate)[22], persistent bradycardia[23], changes in breathing[24], spontaneous bodily movements[24], spontaneous assumption of yogic postures[25], sensations of heat or cold moving through the body[20], localized bodily pain that starts and stops abruptly[20], and unusual, or intense, sexual sensations[26].
Mental and affective symptoms include: fear[27], anxiety[27], *depersonalization[20], *intense positive or negative emotions[20], psychotic symptoms or psychotic ideation[28], spontaneous slowing or speeding of thoughts[20], spontaneous trance states[27], experiencing oneself as larger than the physical body[20], and experiences of paranormal consciousness[26].
Summary of known problems: Death, pseudo death, pseudo psychosis, confusion, panic attacks, depression, sadness, suicidal thoughts, urges to self-mutilate, homicidal urges, arrhythmia (irregular heart beat), exacerbation of prior or current mental illness, insomnia, inability to hold a job, inability to talk, inability to drive, sexual pains, temporary blindness, urticaria or rash, and headaches[29][30][31][32][33].


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

whoah


----------

